# -



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Horus (Mar 27, 2010)

Why do you hate fat people? Why?


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh Tye c'mon ... You got a nice perfectly fine Dsi .


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Why do you hate fat people? Why?


wat


----------



## Horus (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolidk


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 27, 2010)

Ugly fat stylus is ugly and fat.

Oversized handheld is oversized, therefore not being handheld.

Menowant a brick ;D


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Oh Tye c'mon ... You got a nice perfectly fine Dsi .


Lol, no. My DSi has scratches all over it. =P Plus, once you go XL, you don't go back. ;D


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 27, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Ugly fat stylus is ugly and fat.
> 
> Oversized handheld is oversized, therefore not being handheld.
> 
> Menowant a brick ;D


That stylus looks like a fountain pen.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Ugly fat stylus is ugly and fat.
> 
> Oversized handheld is oversized, therefore not being handheld.
> 
> Menowant a brick ;D


You know that there's also a normal sized stylus, right? You don't _have_ to use the big one. >_>

And it's still handheld. When people say that the DSi XL is too big to be handheld, they're forgetting the days of the good ol' fat original Game Boy.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* looks down at crotch *   OUCH!     haha 


Tye you sicko!  ;] 



But really dosen't matter 'bout scratches if it works, it's good! 


My friend has broken 12 ds's..  -_-'


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but the gameboy had to large because technology in those days couldn't allow the device to be any smaller. Nowadays it's completely unnecessary to have a huge HANDHELD just to have a bigger screen and whatnot.

Besides, I'm pretty sure even the gameboy was smaller than the DSi XL.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which got smaller for a reason.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

Btw wtf where does that big pen go?  NO SEXUAL JOKES!?!     lol  but srsly?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Btw wtf where does that big pen go?  NO SEXUAL JOKES!?!     lol  but srsly?


The same place as the normal pen I assume. It's so large that there's plenty of space to store a pen. Heck, there's probably enough space to store a car in there.


----------



## David (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol nintendo got a few hundred dollars out of again. for screens that are bigger.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't implying any sexual references there at all... lol


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But nobody complained about the size back then. They could still stick it in their pockets, just like you can still stick the DSi XL in your pocket. Don't think you can't, because you can. Unless you have insanely small pockets, that is.

And when I get it, I'll do a size comparison for you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Btw wtf where does that big pen go?  NO SEXUAL JOKES!?!     lol  but srsly?


Wherever you want. It doesn't fit into the system. It's like those big styli with characters on top that you can buy. It's just an added bonus, you don't have to use it. I doubt I will, lol.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks at box*

I doubt it'll in your average pocket without really stretching it. Unless the majority of the box isn't filled with the system.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Kelsi's rarely smart idea:* Have rope like those cell phone charm but longer to attach to the charm hole and to the pen so it can be with you places! 



Good or not? x3


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/iPOl4jPETa4


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only one problem; the jumbo stylus doesn't have a hole in which you could attach a string to.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 27, 2010)

The XL was really unnecessary, it's jut a bigger DSi


----------



## David (Mar 27, 2010)

you might as well stick a netbook in your pants


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> The XL was really unnecessary, it's jut a bigger DSi


And some people want a bigger DSi. =p


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> you might as well stick a netbook in your pants


Not quite. >_>


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Khocol4te said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you? I can hardly fit a DSi in my pocket comfortably (My jeans have small pockets for some wierd ass reason), so I don't think having something even bigger in there would be any better.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're blaming your pants? lol


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but the good idea was that they should of done that..


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess, but it could get in the way a lot...lol.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Khocol4te said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey my jeans have small pockets too!   Yaaay skinny jeans! <3


----------



## VantagE (Mar 27, 2010)

DSi was a dumb idea on Nintendos part in my opinion...

Edit: DSi XL *ahem* sorry for the earlier typo.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boo hoo,  lol  ;D


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Khocol4te said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and the largeness of the handheld that we are talking about.
Why would I want a huge handheld? Isn't the trend supposed to be to make things smaller, not bigger?


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> DSi XL was a dumb idea on Nintendos part in my opinion...


Fixed.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah I went back and fixed it xD


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that changes things, I think they'll be able to fit into most pockets.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.
Why would we want to have to look at two screens anyways?
And the hinges get loose too easily.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Yeah I went back and fixed it xD


I think the Dsi is brillant .. portable wii <3  but it could be shiny >:s


But yes good job sir!


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was dumb. The things weren't even good at all, and the shop doesn't have free demos.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

I love when you first get your DS out of the box and its all shiny and your friend/parent/sibling reaches out to see it and your all careful no smugies!  

I dont know.. that wan another Kelsi thought


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hush, go back to your Microsoft systems!


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody complained about the size because back then the console was tiny compared to others, nowadays it's a huge brick that nobody wants to carry around.

Dimensions for the DSi XL (when closed):
161mm wide, 91.4mm height and a 21.2mm depth.

Dimensions for the Gameboy:
90mm wide, 148mm height, 32mm depth.

Roughly the same.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least someone understands. Most people here are being too quick to judge. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious?! With two screens, one being a touch screen, gameplay has evolved to completely new levels! I can't imagine going back to a handheld with a single screen and no touch.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Khocol4te said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you like to touch things Tye ;] 


Sorry my dirty mind talking! :x


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes I do. ;3


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Khocol4te said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you are correct in saying that dual-screens and touch capabilities are nice and have brought forward a lot of new and interesting games and game styles, but single screens and good old directional buttons/analogue sticks are far from being outdated or *censored.2.0*ty yet.

While a touch screens are nice, they can ruin certain games. A lot of games I would much prefer to play without having the hassle of doing touch screen stuff.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes we all do


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, of course there are some games that aren't suited for touch screen controls. But a lot of them benefit greatly from it and the two screens. Pok


----------



## Ricano (Mar 27, 2010)

Well good for you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Well good for you.


You know I didn't really get it early, right? XD <small>Read the small print! ;D</small>


----------



## Pear (Mar 27, 2010)

They're making a large hand held. That's just about the dumbest advertising move ever. It would be like Ford making a car, and advertising that it's slow.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 27, 2010)

yay, just more trash to steal your money when you can be using it on things that matter.

Tye, this is just commercial crap Nintendo rushed. Why do you please them by actually wanting it? >:[


----------



## Nic (Mar 27, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> yay, just more trash to steal your money when you can be using it on things that matter.
> 
> Tye, this is just commercial crap Nintendo rushed. Why do you please them by actually wanting it? >:[


He is a Nintendo Geek dur dur.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Oh Tye c'mon ... You got a nice perfectly fine Dsi .


Because he loves wasting his money on things he'll get bored after a month.


----------



## Nic (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree.  Seriously, the DSi XL is not worth it what they are saying.  Wait till the 3DS to come out.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 27, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


herp derp it was a rhetorical question


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 27, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup,especially when he has a perfectly working Dsi


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No really? ;]


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the person with like no common-sense.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 27, 2010)

Which installed titles?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Which installed titles?


read the small text :#


----------



## Thunder (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically, we started with that, we didn't upgrade to it.

But nonetheless, congrats on the XL, my bro wants one, but i told him he should hold off until the 3DS gets announced (If it does), i don't think he listened to me though


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 27, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


READ THE SMALL TEXT HNNNGH


----------



## Thunder (Mar 27, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, what about it


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 27, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I didn't actually get it, I just touched one"

nh


----------



## Thunder (Mar 27, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read it wrong then :s


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> yay, just more trash to steal your money when you can be using it on things that matter.
> 
> Tye, this is just commercial crap Nintendo rushed. Why do you please them by actually wanting it? >:[


What else could I possibly be spending my money on right now? lol And it's not like I'm spending a ton of money. I have much, much more in the bank.

And it's not a rushed thing. They actually had to _delay_ it. Nintendo originally planned on releasing the DSi and DSi XL at the same time, but production costs were too high at the time. So they waited until the price of wide viewing angle screens went down and they perfected the design. The top panel was particularly hard to perfect. If you're interested (though I doubt you are), you can check out the DSi XL edition of Iwata Asks. It's a good read.


----------



## Princess (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY! I still have mine. And play it :V


1989 bby(;


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

And to anyone who is still whining about how it's "too big to be handheld", did you even watch the video I posted a few pages back?

http://www.youtube.com/v/iPOl4jPETa4

It's definitely still portable. Besides, a system with 4.2-inch screens isn't going to be super small. The Game Boy got smaller, yes, but it didn't have two 4.2-inch screens, did it? What do you expect Nintendo to do, use Time Lord technology to make the inside bigger than the outside?!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 27, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old school girl <3

tye, just sell your original dsi and get this one or put your original dsi money towards your 3ds. ( we all know you're going to get one )


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I sell my original DSi?! Andrew's going to use it. =3


----------



## CatOfTheAbyss (Mar 27, 2010)

i'll just wait 2-5  years for the NEWEST LATEST BADASSEST DS to come  out... yeah itll happen.


----------



## Princess (Mar 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing beats playing Super Mario Land, Pokemon Gold, Blue, Red, Silver, and of course Swamp Thing.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> And to anyone who is still whining about how it's "too big to be handheld", did you even watch the video I posted a few pages back?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/iPOl4jPETa4
> 
> It's definitely still portable. Besides, a system with 4.2-inch screens isn't going to be super small. The Game Boy got smaller, yes, but it didn't have two 4.2-inch screens, did it? What do you expect Nintendo to do, use Time Lord technology to make the inside bigger than the outside?!


God,it looks like a fat ugly brick.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2010)

How many DS's do you own, Tye?  Including Andrew, of course.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 28, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> How many DS's do you own, Tye?  Including Andrew, of course.


52 and counting.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 28, 2010)

HEY GUYS.
Remember this thing?




Funny thing is, neither do I.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 28, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> HEY GUYS.
> Remember this thing?
> 
> 
> ...


What were they smoking when they thought of that,I have yet to know.


----------



## Smugleaf (Mar 28, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psshaw, at least they made it smaller instead of bigger ._.
I remember my friend had one of those Game Boy Micros... it snapped in two when he dropped it from like, 2 feet off the ground xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> How many DS's do you own, Tye?  Including Andrew, of course.


I believe five, not including the DSi XL we'll be getting today... We have an original DS, three DS Lites (one's broken, though), and one DSi.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> HEY GUYS.
> Remember this thing?
> 
> 
> ...


That was the best Game Boy ever! D:


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSi XL will be the Gameboy Micro of this gen.
The Micro was ignored because of the DS, and this will probably too, due to the 3DS.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the Nintendo DS was already released when the Game Boy micro was released. The 3DS is still months from release.

And even if it is ignored, that doesn't change the fact that it's awesome, just like the Game Boy micro was.


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> HEY GUYS.
> Remember this thing?
> 
> 
> ...


XD My cousin has that.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> HEY GUYS.
> Remember this thing?
> 
> 
> ...


What is Donkey doing to Shrek? ;-;

And the DSi XL(and the DSi for that matter) is a dumb idea, it is like taking a Gameboy Pocket and making a larger version of it.

But I think Gameboy Micros were a good idea if your SP broke, but then you could just get a DS.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have:

DS Phat
DS Lite
& DSI


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2010)

I just got my DSi XL, and I gotta say... I <big><big><big><big><big>LOVE</big></big></big></big></big> it.

I'll post pictures and possibly a video later today when I get off work, hopefully. =3

And just a heads up to any skeptics, it looks SO much better than it does in the ads. I thought the colors weren't that great, but they're actually very nice! It's something you have to see for yourself in order to truly appreciate.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can spend it on better things then video games :V
I may sound like hypocrite with this but you SHOULD be saving it especially in this time of your life :U

And what's the difference between a regular DS and a DSI XL. It just sounds like they made it bigger and put an nVidia card (not like you'll really play games that might make you need an nVidia)

Who are you going to brag that you have every single Nintendo crap ever?


----------



## m12 (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been fiddling around with mine since about 8 this morning. It is actually a lot better than what the reviews make it out to be. the speakers have a definite *oomph* to them, and the viewing angles really are expanded.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I just got my DSi XL, and I gotta say... I <big><big><big><big><big>LOVE</big></big></big></big></big> it.
> 
> I'll post pictures and possibly a video later today when I get off work, hopefully. =3
> 
> And just a heads up to any skeptics, it looks SO much better than it does in the ads. I thought the colors weren't that great, but they're actually very nice! It's something you have to see for yourself in order to truly appreciate.


I find it even uglier in person than in the commercials,wasting your money on crap you already have,maan.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2010)

You should have spent your money on WarioWare: DIY and Monster Hunter Tri.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... what?


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What part don't you get xD?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _do_ save my money. Most of it, in fact. I rarely spend money, only when I absolutely have to, or when a new game/system comes out that I want (like I said, when I absolutely have to XD).

And hopefully I'll make a comparison video tomorrow. The DSi XL may not be a HUGE improvement over the DSi, but it's certainly worth it. And it doesn't have an nVidia card, you're thinking of the 3DS, which is rumored to have one.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> You should have spent your money on WarioWare: DIY and Monster Hunter Tri.


I _did_ get WarioWare: D.I.Y. I'm never getting Monster Hunter Tri. I have the demo and I hate it.


----------



## Coil (Mar 28, 2010)

I Just Won One From A Stacker Machine In San Fransico Today, With $5.00 I Was Very Amused To See I Won It. I Might Sell My Nintendo DSi


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 29, 2010)

Coil said:
			
		

> I Just Won One From A Stacker Machine In San Fransico Today, With $5.00 I Was Very Amused To See I Won It. I Might Sell My Nintendo DSi


Hey that's awesome man, enjoy that DSi money


----------

